# Recommendations for quiet portable generator



## JoeJ (Jul 26, 2017)

Hey Guys and Gals! 
I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations when it comes to purchasing a portable generator for recreational use? After a little research I think I am in the market for something in the 2000-3000 watt range. Honda and Yamaha seem to be the industry standard but are there any cheaper options that are comparable in performance? Also I have decided that I want an inverter generator as opposed to a conventional generator as I plan on using it with sensitive electronics and also want it to be as quiet as possible. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated! Thanks folks!
JoeJ


----------



## davevans (Apr 14, 2017)

*Recommendations for Generator*

Hey Joe! 
As far as purchasing a generator is concerned, there are two main factors to consider. The first is how much power you will require and the second is noise emissions. 

POWER: You say that you are using it for recreational use so I would imagine this means camping/RVing? If you are tenting and do not require your generator to power a 13,500 BTU AC unit then something around the 2000W range should power most of your appliances without worry (coffee makers, hair dryers, CD players, laptop/phone charging etc). If you do require something that can power an AC unit on an RV you should be looking in the 3000W and above range for a 13,500 BTU unit.

NOISE: No one wants their campsite to sound like a construction zone. If you are looking for quiet portable power you are definitely right to be looking for an INVERTER generator (as opposed to a conventional generator). You are right that inverters produce a "cleaner" power source that is suitable for sensitive electronics such as laptops and smartphones. The inverting process produces a smoother sine wave that will not damage the microprocessors within these electronics. 


Many people swear by Honda's and Yamaha's and they are the industry leaders when it comes to inverter generators BUT there are many alternative companies (ie Champion, WEN, Briggs and Stratton) putting forth very competitive products at a lesser price that merit consideration when shopping around for a generator- I particularly like the Briggs and Stratton P3000 30545.

I found this website to be extremely helpful when deciding which generator best suits your needs (specifically for recreational use- they do not have as much info on standby home generators);

https://www.quietpowergenerators.com/

The "inverters vs generators" page is very insightful and arms you with the knowledge necessary to make an educated purchase. They also have detailed reviews of the latest and best selling inverter generators on the market. 

I hope this helps! Happy camping and all the best,
Dave


----------



## JoeJ (Jul 26, 2017)

*Re: Recommendations for a portable generator*

Thanks for the insights Dave! I'll check out the website.
Joe


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

You mention "cheaper options" - buy the Honda or Yamaha, it will be around long after the "cheaper" gens. They will handle your electronics - much better than the cheapies. Think of it outside camping, etc.....great source of power when working outside, carrying in your vehicle. Treat it like an investment....it will have dividends downstream. I have had my Honda 2K for over 15 years....and it gets used in so many ways - powering chainsaws, blowers, tailgate cooking. Ron


----------



## JoeJ (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks for the help guys. I am not opposed to the Honda option but I've heard good things about Champion as well. Anyone have any experience?


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

But, again....will your Champion be operational is say 10 years, or even better - where will you get parts in five? There are some crucial parts that seem to fail, and the frantic search goes out...all the while without the genny. That is my reason for advocating investing first time out in a quality piece of equipment that Honda Dealers have access to parts for. Ron


----------



## Gamomania (Oct 1, 2019)

I can guide you a cost effective solution for your frequent power failures. Out of my personal experience, I can suggest you champion generators which are versatile, durable and offers high performance.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

I have a Honda Eu2001i. Cost was $925.00 + tax.
I have a Pulsar PG2000is......Cost was $325.00 (no tax, free shipping)

In performance tests as far as output, noise level and power output quality.......
They tested comparable in power output. Nearly identical.
The Pulsar is slightly quieter than the Honda but both VERY quiet.
The Quality of the power output was slightly better on the Pulsar. As measured on my oscilloscope.

You get what you pay for. It is likely that the Honda or Yamaha will last longer than the Pulsar.

You will win either way. If you get 500 hours out of the Pulsar, buy another. If you get 1000 hours out of the Honda, buy another.


I hear Champion is good also.

A lot depends on your budget. If money is no concern, go with the Honda or Yamaha imho.
Inverter Generators are generally quieter.
Good luck. LOTS of choices these days so there are MANY good choices out there.


----------



## HarryN (Jun 2, 2018)

Depending on what you are going to use the system for, it is very common for people doing conversion vans and RVs to have 2 - 3kW power systems.

Usually the house battery packs are charged from either (or both) solar panels on the van roof and alternator power during the drive to get there.

It is plenty to run a small refrigerator, lights, fan, coffee and some light cooking.

If the goal is to power an air conditioner, then a generator is usually the way that aspect is done.

The battery based systems are not in any way cheaper. Just a good quality inverter cost as much or more than a honda or yamaha generator.


----------



## artemmaccarthy (Feb 22, 2021)

Here are reviews of the *best portable generators*


----------

